# Getting a .22 for first handgun, few questions.



## Stevo937 (Apr 14, 2011)

So my father's bought a few firearms and I've been to the gun range quite a few times. I'm now looking for my own handgun. :mrgreen:

I'm currently wanting to buy a .22 handgun. Primary reason is because the ammo is dirt cheap compared to anything else out there and I just want my own handgun at the range/backyard. When I'm not living on campus and need a gun for self-defense I'll move up to something more powerful. But for now, I just wanna send some rounds down range.

Anyways, are there any bad reasons for buying a .22 as my first gun? I don't want to get used to this firearm, then not be able to handle a .45 ACP later on in life. Are heavier caliber weapons more accurate? Any reasons I should start with a higher caliber weapon?


----------



## tommy62 (Mar 15, 2011)

.22 is not considered a self defense round so shot placement is key. Practice...practice...practice. Most everybody will say to choose a larger caliber for SD. IMHO the round you can shoot the best is the best for you. My wife carries a .22 for SD and I would want her to have my back if SHTF. She is an excellent shot at 20 yards.


----------



## Stevo937 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, it's not going to be for self-defense. I live on campus at my university, and its kind of a no-no to have a gun lol. This is just something I want to have at home and go to the gun range with. Ammo is dirt fucking cheap for a .22 That's the main reason I'm going with a .22 at the moment. I'm just wondering if it's bad to start with a .22


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Using a .22 will teach you how to control your sight picture. (Actually your involuntary muscles need to learn their task to keep your hand steady--you cannot will it to be steady--but repeated aiming will steady the sight picture.

It will teach you trigger control if you buy a revolver or a DAO auto, not so much if you use an auto pistol.

You won't get much in the way of recoil conditioning because the round is so light.

There are a couple of good .22 revolvers if your plan is to move up in caliber later for defensive purposes.

If you are interested in competitive target shooting you will want a target grade pistol (big bucks) or perhaps a Browining or a Ruger auto pistol.

Alternatively you can get a target grade pellet gun and shoot in your basement. A good target grade pellet gun and a back stop will cost about $400.00 total. You can be competitive with that set up and there are Olympic pellet competitions. And if you think .22s are cheap, wait til your see what pellets cost.

Here is the IZH 46M Baikal: http://www.pyramydair.com/p/izh-46M-match-air-pistol.shtml

It's gone up in price in the last few years. It is the only competitive air pistol under $500.00 that I am aware of. I have this gun. It has a 1.3 pound trigger pull (a real hair trigger); You need no CO2 cartridges as this is a spring cylinder unit. It is very, very accurate. It is capable of putting 10 rounds in a single hole measuring .250" at 33 feet. (I, however, am not capable of that accuracy. I can get all 10 rounds in the black --about 2" diameter--but not every time.) Airguns might not be outlawed on campus. You'd have to check.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a great idea. I'd look at a Browning Buckmark--great value, highly accurate, and just plain fun. .22s will teah you all of the basics, as outlined previously, plus the cleaning and maintenance parts. When you're ready to step up to centerfire handguns, hopefully the basics will already be subconscious (this is the goal anyway).

A quick side note? Use good .22 ammo. If you use junk the gun won't run reliably. I'd stick to 1200 FPS or faster loads that burn cleaner. I like Remington Golden Bullets, personally, but there are several brands that do as well.


----------



## Stevo937 (Apr 14, 2011)

No, the school won't even allow airguns. And I'm not too interested in those anyways. I want a firearm. The Browning Buckmark is one handgun my Father actually owns, and it's pretty nice. If I can find one for the right price, that will probably be the handgun I pick up.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Buckmarks are outstanding handguns but if you think you may wish to eventually try shooting small-bore match you might want to think about the Ruger MK. 2 or 3 with adjustable sights and the bull barrel. There is a huge number of after market part being made that will allow you to upgrade your Ruger to a very good entry and mid level target gun. The .22 rimfire will do more to help you learn how to shoot, making mastering larger cal. pistoles easier in the long run. But they can be frustrating. With good quality standard velocity ammo they will shoot ten ring regularly, this means anything outside that ring is almost always caused by an error in shooters technique. A good but frustrating learning tool. (Don't believe, just find out how many match shooters don't shoot Master much less high master class.)((And yes I also shoot under master class. But after 20 years now not by much still have hopes of getting there.))


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

<Chuckles> There are now 4 companies making competition parts for the Buckmark. It actually has more aftermarket part availability than the Ruger (I hate that snarky reassembly routine on the older ones too). Don't get me wrong--the Ruger is a nice gun. I just prefer the Buckmark.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Outstanding. I guess I just never found them when looking to upgrade mine. I changed to the ruger because I couldn't, and none of my local gunsmiths would even try doing a trigger job on it. Still have the gun and still want to upgrade it were can I get the parts. Like you I hate turning the Mk 2 upside down and trying to shake that thing into place.


----------

